# Our new...Greyhound Boxer Mix?



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

After much deliberation and countless visits to the Humane Society, pet store adoption drives and county animal shelters, we finally have our buddy Skye almost 2 weeks ago. While I had hope for something with more manly pizzazz, I let my 4-year old daughter name him after a cartoon character she liked 

He's a great dog! He was found on the streets, but you can easily tell he was a family dog. He's pretty much already housebroken, he knew some simple commands, barely barks, doesn't climb on my daughter (a big plus for the wife). and is fairly accustomed to the crate. He loves to play and chase tennis balls. Very loving guy!

The shelter pegged his as 1 year-old Greyhound Boxer mix. For once, I think I have to agree. From the neck on back, he looks like Greyhound all day. He's got the deep chest, slim waist, lean legs. I think he's too big at his age to be a whippet or IG mix. The face and front legs say Boxer to me. He LOVES pouncing on tennis balls and slapping them around like some pinball game.

My friends took me to my first dog park excursion. They schooled me in the ways of dog park politics, which was very interesting, lol. My dog was very, very friendly and was very playful. He got a lot of attention because people couldn't quite place their finger on what he was. The face was kind of boxer, but it wasn't. The body was greyhound, or was it? I had people stopping me all day. When the dogs started chasing or racing, my dog jump in every time and completely dominated every sprint. I was so proud of my boy :clap2: . 

Then periodically, a bully of a dog would initially play with my dog, then get on the rough side and start pulling him by his ears or try to mount him (which he was NOT having). The play start to get rough and we are getting ready to intervene (the other dog's owner is nowhere to be found). What does my boy do? He shakes out of it, then he gets on his hind legs, repeatedly slaps both paws on this Husky and quite literally flips this dogs over and sends him rolling!!! I couldn't believe my eyes. He got into three mini-scuffles (none of which he started) and rolled or flipped every dog that he locked paws with. It was just amazing to watch. My buddies called him "Super Dog"!

Here are some pics. I'd love to hear what everyone things he might be mixed with. I was thinking about doing one of those genetic tests. But I hear how unpredictable those test can be at times.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

From the pics, I'd believe greyhound/boxer. Can you get a full side view pic of him standing up? Like the "show dog" pose.


----------



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

Sibe said:


> From the pics, I'd believe greyhound/boxer. Can you get a full side view pic of him standing up? Like the "show dog" pose.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd guess hound x boxer of some sort. Sighthound mixes are generally a lot leggier.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I love that light brindling pattern


----------



## MariaElena (Jun 2, 2013)

Adorable! I agree, he's a Greyhound Boxer mix.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree with Laurelin, I don't see greyhound in your dog. Boxers are slenders and have deep chests too, so that could easily come from the boxer. He's a beautiful dog, in any case! I love his dark mask and his colour.


----------



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. He really is great looking dog. If he was mixed with a scent hound, I would expect more ear than he has now. Plus I think my pics show shorter legs than he really has. I'm going to take some better pictures this evening with my good camera versus my phone. Maybe I will gets some cool action shots and post them. Not sure how much growing he has to go. The shelter pegged him at 1 year old based on his dental findings. Why do I have the funky feeling I am going to break down and do the genetic testing???


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I think your dog is the cutest Boxer mix I have ever seen. Skye is a great name too; also, I too, love her coat color.


----------



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I think your dog is the cutest Boxer mix I have ever seen. Skye is a great name too; also, I too, love her coat color.


Aww! I will let him know you said that. But I will leave the part about him being a girl so he doesn't get self conscious


----------



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, here are the pics I promised


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

What a gorgeous dog! His markings are just perfect! It's clear to see that he's very happy in his new home with you


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

voyardee said:


> Aww! I will let him know you said that. But I will leave the part about him being a girl so he doesn't get self conscious


Oops. Him. I saw the name was Skye and well....oops on my part. Well HE is very cute.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I can see him being Boxer and Greyhound, probably as good a guess as anything else.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I can see Boxer and Greyhound.

personally I don't see a lick of scent hound in him. Not even factoring in tht I don't know a single boxer or scent hound that could come in that color/pattern


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a beautiful dog! Love the coloring.

I do see boxer, but not greyhound or other sighthound. I'm with those who think some other sort of hound maybe.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is really gorgeous no matter the mix!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't see greyhound, personally. I do see boxer mix. But he's very handsome, whatever he is!

I expect, seeing as he's a young, large breed dog, he'll fill out a little in the next couplea years. Look less leggy, maybe.


----------



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

I adopted mine from a rescue- she was listed as a maltipoo mix. She looks like the maltipoo photos I've seen, but she is 16 lbs. I suppose she could have been mixed with a miniature poodle rather than a toy, which gives her the larger size. I am planning on getting a DNA test, because I think it would be interesting even though I know they're not totally reliable.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the look of joy he's sporting, racing around your yard. Very sharp looking boy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

HollowHeaven said:


> I can see Boxer and Greyhound.
> 
> personally I don't see a lick of scent hound in him. Not even factoring in tht I don't know a single boxer or scent hound that could come in that color/pattern


He's classic boxer color- brindle and masked with flashy white? 

Anyways, he probably has more than 2 breeds in him.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

He is adorable! I mean.. manly! Manly handsome!  Really love his coloring and he looks like a happy boy, too! Congrats on finding a new best friend.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If he does not have Greyhound in him he could have Plott hound. My niece has a Plott hound exactly the same brindle coloring and the white markings could come from the Boxer.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that a 'scent' hound would have his nose vacuuming the ground much more than a boxer or greyhound would (I think they give a perfunctory sniff?). A greyhound has a unique running gallop, but I don't know how to describe it. I think a boxer might show ribs when running?


----------



## voyardee (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok. I think I just need to sate my curiosity and spring for the DNA test. It won't make he love the guy any more or less, but it would be cool to know...


----------



## Helixguy (Dec 26, 2019)

Mine is a shelter rescue. She was retreived by a Humane Society from a shelter 3. Days before she was scheduled to be put down, and bounced around from shelter to foster fro a year. She is over 2, can run like the wind, and has a fully loving home with us is Georgia.
She needs some training, nothing serious, we have only had her 5 weeks, but she is coming 
Along, totally being spoiled and adored..


----------



## Cgonza1786 (Dec 14, 2020)

voyardee said:


> After much deliberation and countless visits to the Humane Society, pet store adoption drives and county animal shelters, we finally have our buddy Skye almost 2 weeks ago. While I had hope for something with more manly pizzazz, I let my 4-year old daughter name him after a cartoon character she liked
> 
> He's a great dog! He was found on the streets, but you can easily tell he was a family dog. He's pretty much already housebroken, he knew some simple commands, barely barks, doesn't climb on my daughter (a big plus for the wife). and is fairly accustomed to the crate. He loves to play and chase tennis balls. Very loving guy!
> 
> ...











He looks so much like my dog!!!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is seven years old and the original poster hasn't been around in years, so I'm closing this thread. But please feel free to start a new thread about your pup, they're a real cutie!


----------

